# Berlin Orchestra Inspire 1 now on SINE: €299 special offer, FREE download for owners



## OrchestralTools (Jun 9, 2020)

Hey everyone,

We're pleased to announce that Berlin Orchestra Inspire 1 is now available on SINE. 


Berlin Orchestra Inspire 1 is the second collection to be upgraded to SINE this year—we’ll be upgrading others in the coming months, so keep your eyes peeled.

If you already own Berlin Orchestra Inspire 1, you'll be pleased to hear this new version is a free upgrade (instructions below).
And if you don't have it, we’re happy to say that Berlin Orchestra Inspire 1 is now on special offer: Only €299 instead of €399 until July 9. And what’s more, single instruments are now available—starting from €14.

BUY NOW for €299 + VAT
_Offer ends July 9, 2020_

or
Single instruments from €14 + VAT​

Why SINE?

The SINE Player makes managing instrument collections easier, flexible, and more musical.
For a quick overview, watch the video below.



*Download SINE free here*

We’ve seen some of you asking SINE-related questions recently, so allow us to point you towards the very helpful documents on our *Helpdesk*, as well as our video series on downloading, installing, and utilizing the new features SINE offers composers:


Introducing the SINE Player–why did you build SINE?
Downloading and installing SINE, + loading your first instrument
Managing articulations in SINE (Keyswitches, MIDI channels, CC values, program changes)
SINE's Mixer + Mic Merging features–customizing your sound whilst saving memory
Poly maps–switching + morphing between a stack of articulations on the fly
Customizing articulations: Legato, dynamics, changing attack + release, round robins, etc.


*Already own Berlin Orchestra Inspire 1? Here’s how to get your free SINE version*

*Step 1: *
Download the latest SINE version at *getsine.com*.

*Step 2: *
Login to your Orchestral Tools account, or create a new account for free at www.orchestraltools.com. (Please note, you will need to create a new account if your account is older than eight months)

*Step 3: *
Add your serial number under ‘My Licenses’ in SINE

Note: You can find your serial either in Native Access or in your original purchase confirmation email.​

Let us know if you have any questions.

Best,

OT


----------



## Geoff Moore (Jun 9, 2020)

Yes!! Been eyeing the website hopefully for months  Is Inspire 2 next on the list for SINE-player porting? Any rough ETA?


----------



## OrchestralTools (Jun 9, 2020)

Geoff Moore said:


> Yes!! Been eyeing the website hopefully for months  Is Inspire 2 next on the list for SINE-player porting? Any rough ETA?



Hey Geoff,

We're converting it as we speak, keep your eyes peeled over the coming months.

Best,

OT


----------



## rottoy (Jun 9, 2020)

OrchestralTools said:


> Hey Geoff,
> 
> We're converting it as we speak, keep your eyes peeled over the coming months.
> 
> ...



Will do.


----------



## axb312 (Jun 9, 2020)

Can someone point me to where the info regarding dynamic layers and round robins for this lib is?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jun 9, 2020)

axb312 said:


> Can someone point me to where the info regarding dynamic layers and round robins for this lib is?


Yes.






Berlin Orchestra Inspire - Notes - Orchestral Tools Helpdesk


Full Orchestra The Full Orchestra features Sustains and Staccato stretched over the whole range of the keyboard as well as a special effects patch. 01. Full Orc




orchestraltools.helpscoutdocs.com





Props to Orchestral Tools for publishing their specs! 💕


----------



## axb312 (Jun 9, 2020)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Berlin Orchestra Inspire - Notes - Orchestral Tools Helpdesk
> 
> 
> Full Orchestra The Full Orchestra features Sustains and Staccato stretched over the whole range of the keyboard as well as a special effects patch. 01. Full Orc
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Novatlan Sound (Jun 9, 2020)

Just FYI that these Collection Notes are still for the Kontakt version, but of course the specs are the same for the SINE version and I'll change the slight naming differences as soon as I can.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Jun 9, 2020)

As we’ve updated Berlin Orchestra Inspire 1 for the SINE Player, managing the collection is now easier, flexible, and more musical.




The walkthrough takes you through the various instruments in the collection, but also shows you how the different features of SINE will not only improve your workflow but also give you more control over each instruments’ sound.

If you haven’t yet, download SINE free here: *DOWNLOAD SINE FREE*

Let us know if you have any more questions.

Best,

OT


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jun 9, 2020)

interesting choice for the next library to port,


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 9, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> interesting choice for the next library to port,


Yes, I was surprised by this too.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 9, 2020)

Me as well .... but ready for Inspire 2 !


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jun 9, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> Yes, I was surprised by this too.


I wonder if the strategy was to get some bare bones more or less "complete" palettes first, so that they could fill in section by section easier? Or maybe it's also to do with total sample size? but from what I remember, part of the creation of SINE had to do with SAW, for making it easier to cut/import samples ect for them.... so I'm not sure if that's a large part of the equation.

I hope they pick berlin strings or woodwinds next(I doubt they'll do brass right away due to JXL)


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jun 9, 2020)

Well I picked up the percussion menu + woodwind ensemble individual patches. Might be nice to have a quick percussion menu for odds and ends that I don't really always want a full track for.


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 9, 2020)

I know this is a weird question,does anyone know if Inspire 1 (Kontakt version)is it an option at the sale price during this sale?

I’m hesitant in going with new platforms generally speaking,I know and use Kontakt and would prefer getting the Kontakt version at the reduced price.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jun 9, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> I know this is a weird question,does anyone know if Inspire 1 (Kontakt version)is it an option at the sale price during this sale?


Yes.


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 9, 2020)

@Land of Missing Parts 
Great! Thanks you have better 👁 👁 than me 😋


----------



## purple (Jun 9, 2020)

I quite like the sound of the solo flute patch. Might buy that. Is that just the same flute samples as one of the berlin woodwinds ones?

Also quite like the sound of the percussion menu. One can never have too much percussion.


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 9, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> I wonder if the strategy was to get some bare bones more or less "complete" palettes first, so that they could fill in section by section easier? Or maybe it's also to do with total sample size? but from what I remember, part of the creation of SINE had to do with SAW, for making it easier to cut/import samples ect for them.... so I'm not sure if that's a large part of the equation.
> 
> I hope they pick berlin strings or woodwinds next(I doubt they'll do brass right away due to JXL)


Maybe they are following a production schedule and Inspire 1 is reasonably simple, with only one mic position and cut down sample pools, so they can stay on a once a month or so schedule. Since the samples are drawn from other libraries, it is also work that can likely be reused in part for those libraries.

I'm really hoping the main Berlin Strings will be next.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jun 9, 2020)

purple said:


> Is that just the same flute samples as one of the berlin woodwinds ones?


Yes.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jun 10, 2020)

I managed to get the patch stuck downloading, anyone remember what they did to fix this? No download in the folder that I can tell.

edit: just deleted the library.json and worked like a charm


----------



## jcrosby (Jun 10, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> I managed to get the patch stuck downloading, anyone remember what they did to fix this? No download in the folder that I can tell.
> 
> edit: just deleted the library.json and worked like a charm



Scrap that. After refreshing my page saw you added an 'edit'... Was about to post the same thing about _library.json_..


----------



## TGV (Jun 10, 2020)

Suppose Apple does move to ARM, will you be porting the SINE player (I suppose libraries are platform independent) for free?


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Jun 10, 2020)

I'm really hoping the main Berlin Strings will be next.
[/QUOTE]

Totally what i'm wating for too


----------



## Shubus (Jun 10, 2020)

Interestingly in the SINE version of Inspire 1 the Full Orchestra sample appears to be the same as the full Brass sample. Must try a fresh download of Full Orchestra, I guess.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jun 10, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> I'm really hoping the main Berlin Strings will be next.


Seems like a good bet. In the SINE videos, Hendrik has Berlin Strings Beta and BO Inspire 2 in his "My Licenses" section.


----------



## purple (Jun 10, 2020)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Seems like a good bet. In the SINE videos, Hendrik has Berlin Strings Beta and BO Inspire 2 in his "My Licenses" section.


Looks like BOI2 will be first up, though. Notice that the strings says "beta" and only has 1 instrument.


----------



## muadgil (Jun 12, 2020)

In my opinion, one good feature of SINE libraries is that you can buy one instrument only if you want. I don't need brass, wwinds or percs, but I'm searching a good string ensemble. To train myself playing with strings ( individual sections is too much for me for the moment)
What's the word about Berlin inspire strings? I'm tempted to buy Ensemble and Violins...


----------



## el-bo (Jun 12, 2020)

muadgil said:


> In my opinion, one good feature of SINE libraries is that you can buy one instrument only if you want. I don't need brass, wwinds or percs, but I'm searching a good string ensemble. To train myself playing with strings ( individual sections is too much for me for the moment)
> What's the word about Berlin inspire strings? I'm tempted to buy Ensemble and Violins...



On one hand, I love the idea. To be able to build a small bespoke combination of such quality instruments, without a huge investment, is a bit of a dream. However, I can imagine that at some point one might enjoy the sound so much that as to want to upgrade to the full package. Unfortunately, without some form of upgrade path (Currently, at least), it seems like the potential loss of previously invested money would be prohibitive. 

I felt the same way about the Spitfire Essentials(?), which seemed like a perfect way to try the Albion One (Yes, I know it's not the exact same library) style, for size. But the thought of having to just accept that initial $100 loss completely turned me off the idea.

Hopefully, both companies implement some kind of system. Not suggesting it has to be a dollar-for-dollar compensation (85%, perhaps), but some kind of dynamic/scaling discount would certainly make it a proposition that'd be hard to dismiss.


----------



## tomosane (Jun 12, 2020)

Can @OrchestralTools or someone who has used both the old Kontakt version and the new Sine version comment as to whether there are any noticeable changes in the sounds/patches?


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 12, 2020)

tomosane said:


> Can @OrchestralTools or someone who has used both the old Kontakt version and the new Sine version comment as to whether there are any noticeable changes in the sounds/patches?


I haven't noticed any difference in sound yet. Some bugs in the Kontakt version have been fixed in the Sine version. The Sine version doesn't have the multis that are available in the Kontakt version. In general I much prefer the Sine implementation of Ark 1.


----------



## MartinH. (Jun 12, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> Some bugs in the Kontakt version have been fixed in the Sine version.



Cool! Which Ark 1 bugs did you notice were fixed?


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 12, 2020)

MartinH. said:


> Cool! Which Ark 1 bugs did you notice were fixed?


Horns a9 rip. It never worked properly in Kontakt but has been working correctly in Sine.


----------



## MartinH. (Jun 12, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> Horns a9 rip. It never worked properly in Kontakt but has been working correctly in Sine.



Did they fix the timing on the string spiccatos?


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 12, 2020)

MartinH. said:


> Did they fix the timing on the string spiccatos?


I'm not sure. I haven't downloaded the strings yet.


----------



## Ruffian Price (Jun 13, 2020)

The MIDI isn't identical - Capsule libraries on Kontakt have an issue with connected notes where having a note-on and -off in the same position will cut off the previous note's release, so those are shortened a little bit; the SINE version also has a different default velocity curve so I tweaked that. Both versions shifted -60ms in relation to the hihat, seems all the samples are identical (still, the timing issues are IMO not that pronounced in general).


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jun 13, 2020)

Ruffian Price said:


> The MIDI isn't identical - Capsule libraries on Kontakt have an issue with connected notes where having a note-on and -off in the same position will cut off the previous note's release, so those are shortened a little bit; the SINE version also has a different default velocity curve so I tweaked that. Both versions shifted -60ms in relation to the hihat, seems all the samples are identical (still, the timing issues are IMO not that pronounced in general).


I'm liking the sound of that, like I can hear the bow going both ways. You're just using the Strings patch?


----------



## Ruffian Price (Jun 13, 2020)

Yup, that's it. I mean, it _is_ a very good sketching library.


----------



## Jay Panikkar (Jun 16, 2020)

Ruffian Price said:


> The MIDI isn't identical - Capsule libraries on Kontakt have an issue with connected notes where having a note-on and -off in the same position will cut off the previous note's release ...



Oh, so it's a bug? I'd always assumed it was deliberately programmed that way so that the release samples don't stack on top of each other.... releases building up being a common problem in other 'wet' libraries.


----------

